# Have you picked up someone else's trash today off the ground?



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Ever since I was a young boy, littler has disturbed me.
I make an effort everyday not to litter and also pick up someone else's litter off the ground.

Cigarette butts bother me most. I live in an impovershed area so it's quite common for me to go around with a garbage bag and clean up litter along the side of my road which is often used as a shortcut for drug dealers and their buyers.

I live 500 feet from a large welfare housing area where few of you can imagine actually living near nastiness.

I do enjoy the cultural diversity of my neighborhood, it keeps in a reality that luckily most Americans don't have to experience on a day to day basis.

It's difficult to imagine how to fix this problem unless one has lived in these welfare villages , this one in fact named _Warrington Village_ and understands the cultural thinking and entitlement philosophie by which they are taught.

I just wanted to hear from any of you who pick up other peoples litter too.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Anyone care to wager about when Capt Ron asks the forum how often they masturbate?

Take a look at threads he starts and ask yourself if you have any degree of confidence that he won't ask the above question.

Howard you look like a Nobel Laureate compared to Capt Ron.

Karl


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm fortunate to live in a clean neighborhood so I only have to pick up someone elses trash once in a while. I agree, littering is a shame. It always amazes me when the snow melts along the highways how much crap there is on the side of the road. I have seen mattresses, furniture, tv's etc, and this is along 95 and 128. People can be such *****.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I do it all the time. The three places that tick me off the most are my own yard, the golf course, and the inlet. Littering is just above molesting a child IMHO. I would give one second chance to a litterbug and then "off with his head!"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

When there is not snow on the ground, I'll do it a lot when I'm out walking, especially near our office.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I also do it inside at work. It is amazing the impact that has on employees that see me do it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

No not today but I always do at Pathmark,picking up customer's cigarette butts while I sweep up.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I have this fantasy, when I see someone flick a cigarette out of their car window, that every cig they're ever pitched out suddenly appears inside their car, burying them in a stinky avalanche of rain-dampened butts. Juvenile, I know, but it entertains me in traffic.

A violent tweak on the same fantasy has all the smoke they've ever inhaled suddenly revisiting their lungs in one last, sooty paroxysm of agonizing death. That's for traffic jams though.

...

But yes, sometimes. If debris has wandered into my yard I'll remove it, and I try to tidy up trails I hike on weekends, or other places I might happen to be enjoying.

DCH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Back in the days I used to pick up batteries from off the ground and recharged them at home.


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> I'm fortunate to live in a clean neighborhood so I only have to pick up someone elses trash once in a while. I agree, littering is a shame. It always amazes me when the snow melts along the highways how much crap there is on the side of the road. I have seen mattresses, furniture, tv's etc, and this is along 95 and 128. People can be such *****.


It ain't just the people ! I ain't go'in after them dern deer carcasses surfacing slowly...let the ravens and wolves take responsibility fer pete's sake.

-recycler


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I also do it inside at work. It is amazing the impact that has on employees that see me do it.


Are we talking about picking up litter, or what Karl mentioned? Sorry, Wayfarer I just couldn't pass it up. It's Karl's fault for putting the idea in my head! :icon_smile_big::devil:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm - I hope he doesn't wear the kilt at work. Lax, you are AWFUL!!

Wayfarer, you were kind enough to chuckle at my Lewinsky joke. I should not have written this. Sigh. (but I did, I guess.)

My turn will come some day.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I do it all the time. It's kind of a hobby with me. My wife would appreciate it if I didn't do it so much. But hey! I've got hands, don't I? I might as well put them to good use.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> I do it all the time. It's kind of a hobby with me. My wife would appreciate it if I didn't do it so much. But hey! I've got hands, don't I? I might as well put them to good use.


Stop, TMMKC! You're killing me! :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Sometimes I do it, and then chase people down the street to show them what I've done.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I found a D9 Caterpiller in a forest where it didn't belong. A quantity of lapping compound down the oil filler cap via funnel by red lens flashlight, a cleanup squirt of WD 40 and the forest was soon clean.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I keep looking for quarters or any other change. Nothing today.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Andy! you too can be an official currency recovery specialists. For a $9.99 self teaching kit and official badge plus a 35% to me, you, yes you! can become an official currency recovery specialist. I will teach you such secret tactics as pretending to drop something at Jack in the Box Drive Ins ( average recovery $ 1.37 on weekend nights andhow to scoop coins from public fountains and wishing wells unchallenged ( A partner will claim to be a V.A. Nurse and explain you are a former Navy Seal recovering from PTSD.) the profits are only limited by your investment in time. Remmber, I only charge the initial $9.99 and a 35% split. * Offer void in Puerto Rico, Delaware and Garland Texas.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> I also do it inside at work. It is amazing the impact that has on employees that see me do it.


+1000 :aportnoy:


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> I have this fantasy, *when I see someone flick a cigarette out of their car window*, that every cig they're ever pitched out suddenly appears inside their car, burying them in a stinky avalanche of rain-dampened butts. DCH


This thoughtless action particularly enrages me when I am behind said car on my motorcycle ...


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Perhaps the mods could sticky this thread. Just as a reminder that there was one thing 99.9999% of us all agreed on !


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I do it all the time. It's just one of the many little things we all can do to make the world (at least our little portion of it) a better, or perhaps just a cleaner, place!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Not lately but when I do,I'll try to send some your way.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Andy said:


> I keep looking for quarters or any other change. Nothing today.


Andy,
Try coffee shops where people sit for long periods of time. While recovering my own change escaping from my pant pocket I discovered over three dollars in coins under the leather cushion of the chair I was sitting in.
There were several other chairs in the shop.
Needless to say I played musical chairs and ended with over $8.00 total.

When I dumped all the change in the barista's tip jar I got a great thank you and a smile. It was worth far more than eight dollars in change.

Shortly after leaving the coffee shop I missed being in a horiffic car accident by the amount of time it took me to tip the barista.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Andy said:


> I keep looking for quarters or any other change. Nothing today.


Andy ... try my car ... under the seat. Last time I went to the car wash ... the fellow told me ... you don't need to tip me ... the debris under your seat already has.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Are we talking about picking up litter, or what Karl mentioned? Sorry, Wayfarer I just couldn't pass it up. It's Karl's fault for putting the idea in my head! :icon_smile_big::devil:


I think it is more than ample but I would not characterize it as needing to picked up off the floor :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

That's a good thing. You would not be able to wear a kilt without underwear in that case!!


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> That's a good thing. You would not be able to wear a kilt without underwear in that case!!


Lol, good one. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I pick up trash tossed about by careless folk all the time. It's sad that people don't know to be neat by the time that they are in high school.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

I must confess, until I was out on my own I was a litterbug. Anything I could...poof, out my car window. I always had someone to clean up after me so I felt the world was my dumping ground. Since moving out on my own (6 years ago) I have made a huge effort not to litter as well as cleaning up after others. I try not to judge, as I was once on the other side, but its hard. I also feel like I should be paid a janitors wage on top of my teachers salary as in school, no garbage is left behind (take those last five words as a not so subtle commentary on Bush's No Child Left Behind failure)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Capt Ron said:


> Andy,
> Try coffee shops where people sit for long periods of time. While recovering my own change escaping from my pant pocket I discovered over three dollars in coins under the leather cushion of the chair I was sitting in.
> There were several other chairs in the shop.
> Needless to say I played musical chairs and ended with over $8.00 total.
> ...


Wow 8 dollars,that's fantastic,Can I have some?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard you work on a veritable goldmine at Pathmark. stop staring at the Sun and look down once in awhile. My archaeological training helps immensely. Once while taking riding lessons I happened to look down briefly. I instantly dismounted to my instructor's anger. I bent down to the sand, stabbed a finger in and pulled up a 18 karot bracelet. I saw an unusual pattern and it paid off- for the instructor. It was hers.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Kav said:


> Howard you work on a veritable goldmine at Pathmark. stop staring at the Sun and look down once in awhile. My archaeological training helps immensely. Once while taking riding lessons I happened to look down briefly. I instantly dismounted to my instructor's anger. I bent down to the sand, stabbed a finger in and pulled up a 18 karot bracelet. I saw an unusual pattern and it paid off- for the instructor. It was hers.


Sometimes customers drop money on the ground and the other day I found a quarter on the floor.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I assume that the posters in this thread, like most AAAC members are productive, hardworking peope, so I have to ask, when do you find the time to scour the neighborhood for others nasty cigarette butts?

Maybe in front of ones house I could see picking up trash, but I honestly find it a bit strange.

RE: throwing cigarette butts on the sidewalk, were might you recommend we put them when finished smoking? I'm not about to mar the bottom of my marteganis and place the charred butt in my bespoke trousers when walking down what I consider to be a giant ashtray 

MrR


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Its seems odd that you worry about ruining your shoes, but not your lungs. Do they make bespoke oxygen tanks? Electrolarynx?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

MrRogers said:


> I assume that the posters in this thread, like most AAAC members are productive, hardworking peope, so I have to ask, when do you find the time to scour the neighborhood for others nasty cigarette butts?
> 
> Maybe in front of ones house I could see picking up trash, but I honestly find it a bit strange.
> 
> ...


The Pathmark entranceway is filled with cigarette butts and that's why Pathmark should have those ashtrays with sand so it'd be better for the store so people wouldn't litter as much.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> ...RE: throwing cigarette butts on the sidewalk, were might you recommend we put them when finished smoking? I'm not about to mar the bottom of my marteganis and place the charred butt in my bespoke trousers when walking down what I consider to be a giant ashtray  MrR


Please let this have been typed in jest...otherwise, might I suggest you shove the butts up your inconsiderate a**, after you are finished smoking!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion that most smokers do not consider their cigarette butts to be litter. And I'm talking about decent, otherwise very considerate people. I think that they just get so used to flipping their butts on the ground that they don't think about what they are doing.

I have a very good friend who has always been there for me when I needed him. After my then wife was rendered a total care patient in an auto accident, he was there at every turn to assist my family. But my dear friend never hesitated to flip his butts out into my back yard when we would be out on the deck. I think he was oblivious to what he was doing.

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I have come to the conclusion that most smokers do not consider their cigarette butts to be litter. And I'm talking about decent, otherwise very considerate people. I think that they just get so used to flipping their butts on the ground that they don't think about what they are doing.
> 
> I have a very good friend who has always been there for me when I needed him. After my then wife was rendered a total care patient in an auto accident, he was there at every turn to assist my family. But my dear friend never hesitated to flip his butts out into my back yard when we would be out on the deck. I think he was oblivious to what he was doing.
> 
> Cruiser


So what you are saying is that littering with cigarette butts does not indicate your level of consideration for other people? I have to say Cruiser, the things you defend never cease to amuse me  (and I mean that in a good way).


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Ever since I was a young boy, littler has disturbed me.
> I make an effort everyday not to litter and also pick up someone else's litter off the ground.
> 
> Cigarette butts bother me most. I live in an impovershed area so it's quite common for me to go around with a garbage bag and clean up litter along the side of my road which is often used as a shortcut for drug dealers and their buyers.
> ...


Sure -- all the time.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So what you are saying is that littering with cigarette butts does not indicate your level of consideration for other people? I have to say Cruiser, the things you defend never cease to amuse me  (and I mean that in a good way).


I'm not defending anyone here. I think smoking is a disgusting habit and people who throw their butts on the ground are litterbugs. I'm just saying that I think that most of them don't see themselves as littering.

The people I know who throw their butts on the ground would never throw a sandwich wrapper out of their car window, for example. In their minds, not mine, they just don't see these two acts as being one and the same.

I think you may be looking a little too hard to find something to call me on. (and I mean that in a good way.:icon_smile

Cruiser


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> I think you may be looking a little too hard to find something to call me on. (and I mean that in a good way.:icon_smile
> 
> Cruiser


Nah, not even trying to "rile" you up (and I mean that in a non-riling way :icon_smile_big: ).


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> But my dear friend never hesitated to flip his butts out into my back yard when we would be out on the deck. I think he was oblivious to what he was doing.
> 
> Cruiser


Different situation IMO. I'd never flip a butt in someone's backyard when visiting. Thats just rude.

MrR


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Please let this have been typed in jest...otherwise, might I suggest you shove the butts up your inconsiderate a**, after you are finished smoking!


It was.....partially. Still, you haven't told me what you think I should otherwise do with them when walking down the street.

MrR


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> Its seems odd that you worry about ruining your shoes, but not your lungs. Do they make bespoke oxygen tanks? Electrolarynx?


Thanks Dad.

MrR


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Different situation IMO. I'd never flip a butt in someone's backyard when visiting. Thats just rude.MrR


I didn't say it wasn't, but that wasn't my point. However, as far as my friend, under the circumstances it would have been difficult for me to tell him that he was being rude.

Consider my situation. I was in a pressure filled job that was essentially requiring me to work six days a week. I had a wife who, after being released from the hospital, was a total care patient. I'm talking bed pans, bed baths, around the clock attention required. I had a four year old child to care for.

Although many others helped me also, I can't tell you how many hours this fellow and his wife devoted to helping me with everything from caring for my wife, to child care, to cooking meals. Considering that I was only getting about four hours sleep a day as it was, I don't know what I would have done without him. And it took nearly a year before she was able to walk again, although she wasn't a total care patient for that long. Whatever rudeness he displayed in flipping his butts in my yard was far outweighed by the many acts of kindness he displayed during the most difficult time of my life.

We should never pass judgment on something in a vacuum.

Cruiser


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Cruiser said:


> I have a very good friend who has always been there for me when I needed him. After my then wife was rendered a total care patient in an auto accident, he was there at every turn to assist my family. But my dear friend never hesitated to flip his butts out into my back yard when we would be out on the deck. I think he was oblivious to what he was doing.


As his friend, perhaps it is your duty to make him aware that his cigarette butt is indeed litter, and his action inconsiderate.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> It was.....partially. Still, you haven't told me what you think I should otherwise do with them when walking down the street.
> 
> MrR


From many of your other posts, I knew were more of a gentleman than your earlier post in this thread would indicate. As far as what to do with the butt, how about carrying a zip-lock sandwich bag to hold the butts, until they can be properly disposed of? Boy does that sound...strange (yea, right; that's what it sounds like)...but, it would save the environment!


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> RE: throwing cigarette butts on the sidewalk, were might you recommend we put them when finished smoking? I'm not about to mar the bottom of my marteganis and place the charred butt in my bespoke trousers when walking down what I consider to be a giant ashtray


One could refrain from smoking unless one knows he will be in a location affording the opportunity to properly extinguish and dispose of his spent cigarette. If that can't be done while walking along the street ... one shouldn't smoke while walking along the street.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

RSS said:


> As his friend, perhaps it is your duty to make him aware that his cigarette butt is indeed litter, and his action inconsiderate.


When someone is giving up his valuable time and energy over an extended period of time to help you, that isn't the time to tell them that they are inconsiderate over something like that. Reminds me of the story of the Colonel and the Private:

Colonel: "Private, do you have a light?"

Private: Fumbling through his pocket, "Yeah, I think so."

Colonel: "Private, don't you know the proper way to address an Officer? Let's try this again. Private, do you have a light?"

Private: "NO SIR"

Cruiser


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Cruiser said:


> When someone is giving up his valuable time and energy over an extended period of time to help you, that isn't the time to tell them that they are inconsiderate over something like that.


Of course, now is not then. Does he still do this? If so, perhaps now is a more appropriate time.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Laxplayer said:


> Its seems odd that you worry about ruining your shoes, but not your lungs. Do they make bespoke oxygen tanks? Electrolarynx?


My mother -- after smoking 2 packages of Luckies every day for fifty years -- used to wear an oxygen mask as she drove about in her convertible.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

RSS said:


> One could refrain from smoking unless one knows he will be in a location affording the opportunity to properly extinguish and dispose of his spent cigarette. If that can't be done while walking along the street ... one shouldn't smoke while walking along the street.


I think walking down the street (25 feet away from building entrances of course) is the only public place where we are allowed to smoke, hence the abundance of butts lining the street. I of course try and look for an available ashtray, but they are becoming more and more obsolete as someone seems to think that removing them will somehow diminish peoples desire to smoke.

MrR


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> From many of your other posts, I knew were more of a gentleman than your earlier post in this thread would indicate. As far as what to do with the butt, how about carrying a zip-lock sandwich bag to hold the butts, until they can be properly disposed of? Boy does that sound...strange (yea, right; that's what it sounds like)...but, it would save the environment!


I hear what you are saying eagle but to give you an honest answer I'm not about to start carrying spent butts around in a plastic bag hoping I extinguished them well enough to not burn through my sportcoat. I'm all for helping the environment but bagging my cigarette butts isnt exactly going to make a huge difference, save for that warm fuzzy feeling I will get inside.

MrR


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

MrRogers said:


> I of course try and look for an available ashtray, but they are becoming more and more obsolete as someone seems to think that removing them will somehow diminish peoples desire to smoke.


To be honest, I have noticed that ashtrays seem to be in short supply these days.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> I'm all for helping the environment but bagging my cigarette butts isnt exactly going to make a huge difference
> MrR


Maybe not, but that still isn't justification for throwing them on the ground for the rest of us to look at. Over on the fashion forum folks were telling me that I was ruining their dinner by showing up at the restaurant in a sport coat and jeans. This seems just as bad to me if walking through all those cigarette butts ruins my dinner. I guess it all evens out and none of us enjoys our dinner. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Maybe not, but that still isn't justification for throwing them on the ground for the rest of us to look at. Over on the fashion forum folks were telling me that I was ruining their dinner by showing up at the restaurant in a sport coat and jeans. This seems just as bad to me if walking through all those cigarette butts ruins my dinner. I guess it all evens out and none of us enjoys our dinner. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


 Cruiser,
If someone doesnt respect their own health by smoking what makes you think they have respect for what anyone else truly believes or feels? Especially for the environment. Oddly enough, I know plenty of people that respect the environment more than themselves, but then it's only truly a phase for cause rather than a genuine core belief.

agree? disagree?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

RSS said:


> To be honest, I have noticed that ashtrays seem to be in short supply these days.


What Pathmark needs are those sand ashtrays to keep the butts in the urn and not on the ground.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Cruiser,
> If someone doesnt respect their own health by smoking what makes you think they have respect for what anyone else truly believes or feels? Especially for the environment. Oddly enough, I know plenty of people that respect the environment more than themselves, but then it's only truly a phase for cause rather than a genuine core belief.
> 
> agree? disagree?


"Capt"

What a ridicoulous statement to assume that just because I smoke I in turn have no respect for anyones beliefs or feelings.

In fact I think that you should thank me. If we smokers didn't toss our butts on the ground you wouldn't be able to take part in your trash-picking hobby.

MrR


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Not lately but I never know what I might find at work.


----------



## Capt Ron (Dec 28, 2007)

MrRogers said:


> "Capt"
> 
> What a ridicoulous statement to assume that just because I smoke I in turn have no respect for anyones beliefs or feelings.
> 
> ...


Mr Rogers I do appreciate smokers.
You should receive community medals for not using up as much social security. 
What many people dont realize is that healthy non smokers take longer to die than smokers.
Helathier people are a far greater drain on our taxes than smokers.

It's common sense really:

Healthy People who live longer are more likely to die eventually of a cancer than a stroke or heart attack. Strokes and heart attacks are far more economical on society.

Which is going to use more resources fighting cancer? A unhealthy smoker or a healthier non-smoker? That smoker statistically will die faster and drain less resources.

I just wished smokers were restricted so that they could NOT smoke in public. smells like a poll........


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Capt Ron said:


> Helathier people are a far greater drain on our taxes than smokers.
> 
> It's common sense really:


Maybe to you capt....

In reality smokers and overweight individuals have a higher utilization of healthcare services compared to healthy non-smokers.

MrR


----------

